# Flag Case



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just finished this simple flag case for my father in law. Had a fun time doing it and I'm pretty happy with the results. I know the flag isnt folded quite right, but the flag thats in there isnt the size flag that the case was designed for. I just put that flag in there for the pictures.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

What type of wood did you use? looks like mahogany or brazilian cherry. nice BTW.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking case. Looks like Phillipine Mahog. 
Is this one of your first projects?


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm guessing African mahogany. What's the bet up to now?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hendo,
That is a nice looking case,your in-law should be proud of that. What type wood did you make it out of? I made one awhile back for a family in Ft. Myers that lost there son in Afganistan, i had to, because when i read the article in the paper it just about brought me to tears. Thats right even grown men get choked up once in awhile.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. And you win Jaros! it is made out of African Mahogany. This isnt one of my first projects, but it is one of the first that I took my time on and did right. I still made a few rookie mistakes on it, but the camera angle takes care of those!:yes: Thanks again guys, and if you see anything I could have done better let me know, that is my main reason for posting this here! I'm always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great looking case and nice choice of wood ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. I love the finish.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

hendo, very nice my friend. much better than the china bologne I see in the stores..  keep up the good work!!!. :smile:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Great Work.. While we are on American Flags*

I own 4 from family members that paid the price for us to be here right now. I'm checking into flag etiquette. I'm going to build one case for all of them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong or I'm just to anal about doing something right. I'm going to have them all cleaned and go to Post 88 American Legion here in Nashville and have the Vets fold them.
It's a honor issue with me. I don't think I'm qualified to do it myself.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Feel the same way John. Buried my dad (a WWII vet) a few years ago, and was handed a flag folded very well. Funny thing is, it was a private funeral and the gentleman (stranger) that gave me the flag dissappeared as I was shaking everyones hand. Still need to bring myself to build the box, though the flag is well stored. It's a honor , something that I will pass down through the generations.:smile:


----------



## BernieH (Jul 10, 2011)

*Flag case joinery*

Hondo, 

Very nice work! 

I'm doing a similar project. How did you join the joints? Biscuits? Glue & brads?


----------

